# Puppy hair texture



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I've noticed Leila's hair doesn't feel as silky soft as it used to and was wondering if this is normal or if there's something I could use on her to make it feel as soft as it once did. It's still soft, just not as much as it used to be.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Yes, I think it's normal. This happens when they start to change their puppy hair to an adult coat. During this period the coat may feel more cottony than silky.
Once the change's complete, the silky feeling and shine should return.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I noticed when I groomed Bella this past weekend that her coat had changed a bit. She is almost 11 months old so I'm assuming her puppy coat is growing out


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

My Louie is 4.5 months old and I love his cotton coat.. But ik it will probably change! =\


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks, Katie! I was getting worried that maybe I brush her too much or something. The hair on her head is still silky soft, but the hair on the rest of her body feels just like you described - a cotton ball.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I do coconut oil treatments once a month (sometimes every other month). I massage coconut oil into their hair, give them a KONG in the bathroom, and let it sit for 30 minutes at least.

Then I do their bath (usually have to shampoo twice).... And it really helps their coat


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How old is Leila now? Cottony coats don't magically turn silky when the adult coat is in. Chances are Leila will have a cottony coat as an adult if her coat is cottony now.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Perhaps you've torn the ends up on her coat? That will cause the feeling to change. If that is a case just take the ends off with shears. At her age I find this much more likely than coat change (which happens around 9-12 months).


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Marj, she is 4 months old. Oh, I hope I haven't damaged it! I brush her at least once a day and use a pin brush (is that what you call it?) and sometimes a flea comb after I've brushed it first. Maybe I've used the flea comb too much. I've run it through to make sure I keep any mats from happening and to find any little tangles the brush didn't find. Her hair was sooo soft at first and it's not frizzy, rough, or anything like that now. It's just not as smooth as it used to be. She's had a bath about every 1-2 weeks and not less than a week. I've got some waterless shampoo and have only used it a few times. I wonder if that's dried her out some. I don't know what the groomer used on her. The shampoo and conditioner I use is Truly Gentle Puppy Shampoo and Puppy Conditioner made by Kong in Style. I've thought about using an oatmeal shampoo, but was thinking that was more for the skin. I appreciate any and all suggestions.


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

This may sound weird but I'm Asian and in Asia we sometimes use egg yolk in our hair and back in Malaysia where I am from my uncles girlfriend used egg yolk on her shih tzus fur and it worked wonders when I tried it with my little arthur and it worked wonders! the only downside is that he smells a bit like egg after but my suggestion is to whip up some egg yolk mix iit with a bit of water and let it sit in his hair for a bit


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Marj, she is 4 months old. Oh, I hope I haven't damaged it! I brush her at least once a day and use a pin brush (is that what you call it?) and sometimes a flea comb after I've brushed it first. Maybe I've used the flea comb too much. I've run it through to make sure I keep any mats from happening and to find any little tangles the brush didn't find. Her hair was sooo soft at first and it's not frizzy, rough, or anything like that now. It's just not as smooth as it used to be. She's had a bath about every 1-2 weeks and not less than a week. I've got some waterless shampoo and have only used it a few times. I wonder if that's dried her out some. I don't know what the groomer used on her. The shampoo and conditioner I use is Truly Gentle Puppy Shampoo and Puppy Conditioner made by Kong in Style. I've thought about using an oatmeal shampoo, but was thinking that was more for the skin. I appreciate any and all suggestions.


What kind of pin brush do you use? The ones you get from the pet store have balls on the ends of the pins which snag and break the hair. That might be the cause right there.

I highly recommend a Madan brush.

toplinepet.com


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

The pin brush is made by Oster but its bristles are all one piece. I was going to order a Madan brush, but then found this one in the store. I knew not to get the ones with the plastic on the ends - read it on here.  I don't see any split ends.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Leila'sMommy said:


> The pin brush is made by Oster but its bristles are all one piece. I was going to order a Madan brush, but then found this one in the store. I knew not to get the ones with the plastic on the ends - read it on here.  I don't see any split ends.


Is it this one? It is a ball tip brush.

Oster Animal Care Clean & Healthy Pin Brush - Free Shipping


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

No, it has metal ones. Let's see if I can do this right and post a picture here of it. I haven't done it in a regular post on here yet. We just got home from getting her last set of shots and the vet said her hair is normal and the skin looks good too. I guess it's just me hoping it would always feel like it did when I first got her.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Leila'sMommy said:


> No, it has metal ones. Let's see if I can do this right and post a picture here of it. I haven't done it in a regular post on here yet. We just got home from getting her last set of shots and the vet said her hair is normal and the skin looks good too. I guess it's just me hoping it would always feel like it did when I first got her.
> 
> View attachment 105059


That brush has balls on the tips of the pins. The balls catch the hair while you are brushing and breaks it. I bet that is part of the problem. I would order a Madan brush from Topline.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Madden brushes work well. Ours came today.... Gus HATES to be brushed. He actually cries every time I brush him  But Today used the Madden brush and he didn't cry at all! He sat there nicely 

Also I want to suggest a different shampoo for Leila.

The Truly Gentle Puppy Shampoo (KONG) and Conditioner - aren't really "truly gentle". They have a good number of things in it that may be drying her hair out, and it's made in China, so you never know what else is in there.

Tropiclean is one many here use. Also Earth Bath is a good one. Both of those are typically available at Petsmart and Petco. Both of those aer free of chemicals and other harsh ingredients that dry coats out. They also have conditioners that work well


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Grace'sMom said:


> Madden brushes work well. Ours came today.... Gus HATES to be brushed. He actually cries every time I brush him  But Today used the Madden brush and he didn't cry at all! He sat there nicely
> 
> Also I want to suggest a different shampoo for Leila.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Good point, Tory.

I know some people use Johnson & Johnson baby shampoo on their Maltese thinking it is gentle, but it is really very harsh and drying. It was formulated to remove cradle cap in babies.

I use Earthbath Mango Tango or Tropiclean Papaya shampoo (recommended by my groomer). It also has oatmeal in it.

If Leila's coat is really damaged you can try a hot oil treatment. I did that on Lady once and awhile. I used it on my own hair when I was swimming in chlorinated pool a lot. It really helped.


----------



## thepinkbee (Jul 26, 2012)

One thing I do during Moonie's daily grooming keeps him SO soft. Just after I brush him out, I take a little (talc-free!) baby powder and brush it through his tangle-free fur. Not only does it make his coat silky, but it freshens up his scent in between baths!

Also I found that a shampoo change can make all the difference with coat texture! You'd be amazed at just how smooth and soft your dog can be with a new shampoo.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I really appreciate all the tips! The tips of the brush feel like it's all one piece but I'm going to order a Madan brush anyway and stop using this one. I will also check with PetSmart Sunday when I'm there for Leila's graduation and see if I can find the shampoos and conditioners you suggested here. Is there a hot oil that you recommend?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I really appreciate all the tips! The tips of the brush feel like it's all one piece but I'm going to order a Madan brush anyway and stop using this one. I will also check with PetSmart Sunday when I'm there for Leila's graduation and see if I can find the shampoos and conditioners you suggested here. Is there a hot oil that you recommend?


Even though the pins and balls are all one piece, the balls still snag the hair.

I used all sorts of hot oil, VO5, Aussie, etc.

For conditioner, I've been using Mane & Tail. Dove is also a good one.


----------

